# hsg - Period - can you still have it done?



## beauty

Will they perform a HSG on your period??

Ladies due to pcos my periods are everywhere and i am due one next week and its still not shown and i think its gonna be here no doubt this week!! So my question is after waiting 3 long months for this scan i soooooooooooooooooo dont wanna cancel it :cry:

PLEASE does anyone know if they can perform the HSG while on period..
Wot if i didnt say anything and just let them perform it??
xxxx


----------



## beauty

Anyone please?? Im going to go so mad if i cant have it done!! I have waited this long!!
xx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm not sure. My Dr. didn't mention that I would have to cancel due to period. Good luck!


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni might just turn up and not say a thing!! xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi beauty....i would just turn up! u have waited so long for this appointment. I had mine done on the 28th sept....i rang them as soon as i came on (20th) but i spotted til the 23rd then came on full flow & only just finished on the 28th! when tyhe cathether came out there was slight bleeding on it so im guessing i was still on a tiny bit so im sure you will be fine...let me know how you get on, try not to worry :) xx


----------



## beauty

I dont wanna ring them as my appointment is made and i told the lady on the phone i have irregular periods, and she said just make sure you do a test before you have the hsg done!! 
I dont know if its due, i mean i have crampin and gone quite dry so it cud be due, had some spotting over wkend but not here in full flow yet!!

I dont wanna cancel i really dont, i waited so long for this, and if i cancel it might not even turn up!! 
xxxxx


----------



## brumbar

Ok ....i was told to make sure the witch has collected all her rubbish b4 i go for HSG. I Guess this makes sense as they will b pushing the dye through and you DON'T want them to push af blood through your tubes. When is your appointment? If you are spotting now it should be gone soon? DON'T cancel until you re sure she's here for sure.


----------



## JASMAK

I bled during it anways (just from the procedure, I was not on AF) but, I was told that the best time would be around ovulation time...but, if your cycles are not regular, that would be hard to schedule.


----------



## grneyednurse

Sounds like all these tests ruin your TtC chances for the month...what shit...not looking forward to this either


----------



## beauty

My cycles arent regular wot so ever, i have pcos so its hard to schedule!!
I got told it didnt matter where in my cycle i was as long as i did a pregancy test before the scan, as with pcos you dont know where you are in the cycle!!

My scan is Tuesday, no more spotting hoping she comes now in next few days or stays away until past Tuesday!!
I waited so long for this appointment, i mean i really dont wanna cancel.. I was just gonna turn up even if on AF, i mean mine arent HEAVY anyway so it prob be bit of spotting if anything, which you can get after the scan anyway!!
xx


----------



## pasteljay

Hi, I had my hsg done in August and my periods were all over the place too, when I arrived I was still bleeding, I begged her to try to do it but when she looked there was too much blood (apparently if your bleeding too much it can cause more harm than good), so I had to go away and thankfully they got me in the following week. I had stopped by then, but sods law on the day I was dues to have it done again I started bleeding, thankfully it was not too much this time and she went ahead with it, so I would say turn up anyway DONT cancel, if its just a little bit you should be ok!!!!

GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## beauty

Thanks xxxx
My periods arent normally really heavy and i do normally spot first for few days, just hoping it turns up now today or tomoz or it stays away till after my scan!!
xx


----------



## brumbar

Yes DON'T cancel. see how it goes. My letter was very clear that af should be gone completely and that the procedure must be done latest on cd 10.i had to call on CD 1 to book an appointment. I was lucky to get it done that same cycle( cd 10!!!!) . No pregnancy test was done. And we were Ttc-ing that same evening - i wasn't bleeding at all. But there might be other rules if you have irregular periods. Good luck hun!


----------



## peekaboo

Hi, I've only just seen this. Hope I'm not too late, but I was told you can ONLY have the HSG up to day 10 of your cycle, so therefore if you're currently expecting AF to arrive, I'm assuming you're at the end of your cycle so way after day 10? My letter stated in bold capital letters that under strict xray rules they will only perform the test up to day 10. If it's day 11 or after, they won't do it. It's in case you're pregnant I think. I don't want to worry you or anything, but if I was you I'd check before you have it. Good luck hun. Oh and if you do end up having it, don't worry about it - I had mine this week too and it was fine. x


----------



## beauty

I have checked with the lady that due to pcos, my periods are so irregular i dont know when i am due my AF!! It might not even show before my HSG next week!! I am just worryin in case it does..

The lady at the hospital stated to me, they request it after your period only due to the fact they dont want you to be pregnant.. and due to having pcos and ladies having irregular cycles then i would just have to do a test the day of the HSG scan which i confirmed i would!!

They cant work things around my periods, as there irregular as alot of ladies are who have pcos. I am taking the ladies from hospital advice and testing before the HSG scan
xx


----------



## peekaboo

Hi beauty, as long as they reckon its ok then I'm sure it is safe to go ahead (I think I got a bit confused reading through the posts, and wasn't exactly clear on the situation). 

It must be really annoying having such irregular AF as it's difficult to work out when you're due and when to arrange tests etc. 

I hope it goes ok anyway. As I said before I have just had mine this week and although I was worrying about it I honestly didn't find it too bad and barely felt a thing. The doctor I had was really good, very reassuring and made me feel really relaxed which I'm sure helped. 

Good luck. x


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni
I am worried about it and i explained to the lady at hospital that due to pcos its impossbile to arrange any tests and she explained that as long as i had taken a preganancy test before hand then thats fine ( i mean i would anyway, whether had regular af) as no one would want a hsg done if they thought they were pregnant!!

Yep irregular periods are so annoying mine are from cd35 to cd60 and today being cd46.. hoping she shows in next day or two or stays away until my scan next week!!

xx


----------

